# Admoxin, A new way to Role-play



## Syrubis (Sep 3, 2014)

â–  â–¡ â–  *A D M O X I N* â–  â–¡ â– 
We're trying to get the word out about our Kickstarter Campaign, thanks to anyone who 
takes the time to take a peek, and let me know what you think, even if you don't support!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/admoxin/
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1092806495/admoxin-a-new-way-to-role-play
â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”
â–  â–¡ â–  What is Admoxin? â–  â–¡ â– 
Admoxin is first and foremost a play-by-post game, also known as a PbP game. 
A PbP is an online text-based role-playing game in which players interact with 
each other in a predefined environment/world space via text. Itâ€™s similar to the 
normal role-play you might have in private chats or chat rooms but on a much 
larger  scale.  Each  member  creates  their  character/s  and  enters them into a 
world where they can interact with other player characters, form relationships, 
have adventures and maybe even create families that can be role-played by other 
people.  Play -by- post  games  rely  on  participants  or  moderators  to  make 
decisions or improvise. Players create their own characters and descriptions of 
events and their surroundings during play. Options for PbP role-play is almost 
 endless and can be continued day after day. 
â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”
â–  â–¡ â–  What makes it different from other Play by Post games? â–  â–¡ â– 
Unlike most other role-plays, Admoxin doesnâ€™t have a set amount of people that 
can participate, flat or undistinctive storyline, restrictions on group activities, or 
strict guidelines that  limit your  imagination.  Instead we offer a  massive world 
with detailed histories  and lore that can be incorporated into the RP, interactive 
and expanding locations with opportunities for any member to settle/create their 
own, unlimited character customization with manageable inventories, pets, and 
weapons,  randomized  events, unique celebrations,  stat building,  relationship 
tracking, unique ways to hunt and  gather  to fulfill  your  character/s needs  and 
many other things. 

We run regular games and competitions with varied rewards from digital items 
to merchandise and cold hard cash, hidden trophies, unlimited chances for items 
and in game cash that can be used in our interactive  store or stores bought  and 
managed by other players. Members  can  purchase a  variety of things  for their 
account and their character all using money made in-game by selling or trading 
items, finding hidden treasure, working a job or just posting! 

Admoxin rewards players just for their participation and any post has chances to
win  awards,  trophies,  prizes, in-game  items and  much  more.  We  encourage 
creativity  above  talent  and  give equal  opportunity to beginners and advanced 
players alike and aim to keep  everything on a level  playing field. We encourage 
our members  to participate  in group  and solo events  designed  to form bonds 
between  characters  and the world  so strong theyâ€™ll be  remembered  and effect 
the world long after players have left, if they ever do!

Admoxin aims to offer its  players a unique  way of managing,  maintaining and 
creating their characters and role-plays, giving every member a little something 
that will make them want to come back time and time again.
â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”â”​


----------

